# Front tires with unusual wear on the outer edge



## kdato (Jun 26, 2011)

I bought a new 2011 Q7 supercharged and after around 5k miles the front tires had worn completely bald on the outer edge. When making sharp turns you could almost hear the tires grinding in to the ground. Took it in to Audi and they said it was that all Audi tires wear out fast. I have another 2008 Q7 - no issues, in our family we have an S4, and have had three other A4's, another S4 and TT s-line - no issues. Audi finally agreed to replace all four tires. On my way home from the dealership the alignment was so bad and shaky I wasn't sure I would even make it home and had to take it right back. Sometimes when I turn left sharp to get in to my driveway it won't even turn all the way and just skids forward. I have 13k miles on my Audi now and I am once again in the spot with completely bald front tires. Anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## gringoloco2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

Wow, that does not sound right. I would push back hard. That is an expensive vehicle to have such an issue. Did they fix the alignment? Previous hidden accident?


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds like the all wheel drive is tight, like driving a 4x4 truck with the hubs locked. Torsion or viscous coupling problem. Had a subaru once that had same driving sensation described.


----------



## Playnskillz (Aug 17, 2011)

I have had exactly the same problem with mine 2010/11 model.


----------



## Playnskillz (Aug 17, 2011)

Audi just said they are all like that nothing can be done about it.


----------

